# QLD - Lake MacDonald (Noosa) 03/04/2012



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

A 6:15AM launch found me amongst the weed near the bird hide on the S/E arm of Lake Macdonald. The water looked good, and the baitfish and bugs were about, so it looked promising. After passing through the weed and progressing into the first channel, I started casting with my bibless minnow. Three casts later I had my first strike. He fought hard for his size, and I had to release some drag, taking him perilously close to the weeds. I boated him without too much other drama and measured him up at just shy of 32cm (released).










I took my time cruising the channels around that single arm of the lake, alternating between my minnow and a 1/4oz spinner. I took a few hits here and there, but none took the hook. The bird and insect life were plentiful, and as I reached the top of my circuit the surface activity picked up. I switched to a popper and attempted to find some interest, but was not successful.

I switched back to the minnow and made my way slowly back to the launch site. It wasn't far from where I landed the first bass that I came across my second for the morning (20cm, released).










On my way in I passed a couple of solemn looking black swans who honked in greeting (more in alarm I suspect), but I didn't have the camera handy unfortunately. Lake MacDonald always knows how to put on a show of wildlife for your viewing pleasure.

The itch has been scratched, but here's hoping for better weather next week so I can chase some tuna!


----------



## noddy (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work mate couple of nice bass there, they fight hard for their size. Looks like a nice spot there, its on my must visit list for the future.
Hopefully the winds will die down and the offshore scene will heat up again.


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice!

Lucky bugger... I was up there for a few hours late Sunday arvo/evening lots of life in the water but caught no fish 

Never had much luck there..was amazed at the amount of weed though, seemed to be everywhere


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

It's a real hit and miss lake that one, but they're there. Supposedly saratoga there too, but i've yet to see one.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

Couple of local teens showed me around the lower side of the dam wall and down six mile creek..... not much water but I got a lot of strikes and landed a bass of 30cm, also saw what I thought was a Saratoga in a deeper hole there.


----------



## Greaper (Jun 4, 2008)

Is Six Mile Creek doable in a yak or did you walk it?


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Occulator said:


> Geez they certainly are in good condition, and so silvery and shiny. Bass or estuary Perch?


Bass. It's a healthy little lake that one.


----------



## fishmond (Nov 20, 2011)

it is doable from somewhere(my mate goes from the rest stop next to the footy field on the way into gympie)..... but not from the bottom of the dam wall.... can probably go from wall about 300m into six mile then its a nightmare... i did it on foot with these young fellas, it was barely fishable for the most part but small areas look excellent!

In actual fact on the drive in to the lake you can see a really promising stretch of six mile to your left (just before reaching the boat ramp at ElMac)
it actually looks very good, so good in fact that i'm considering approaching the people that live on a block right in front of it, maybe to gain access. there is an access there, between an old depot and a house.... the house's land is not fenced so im not sure if the launch area is on thier land or an easement. I have a contact that raves about six mile, in his words " its doesn't matter where you go in six mile, as long as you are hitting water with 3 key elements...1) water that you cant see the bottom, 2) structure (there are about six million trees in the creek, maybe it should be six mill creek) and 3) somewhere you haven't disturbed.
i pretty much use those 3 indicators anywhere i go in fresh water, although i have caught some good bass in knee high water on the mary.

well, on the subject of sharing, i would like to share my experiences and any knowledge i have gathered over the last 6 months with fishing the skinny water on the sunny coast and cross reference with someone who may have a similar interest. i have mostely been chasing bass in our main rivers and creeks and have done pretty good so far. Yet to break 40 cm mark though. also keen to target new species(togas, yellas, cod) coming into the next bass run. if anyone is interested pst me and with our combined knowledge we might even go for a paddle.

Richo


----------

